# Joshua's successor



## JKLeoPCA

Here is a hypothetical that I heard the other day.

Do you think that Joshua made a mistake in not preparing a successor?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Did God tell him to do it? Did God tell Moses to chose Joshua?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Once again I thought I was getting booted and I was wondering who would suceed me.



I was thinking the same thing. Ha ha.


Let me answer my last post. 

Deu 31:14 And the LORD said unto Moses, Behold, thy days approach that thou must die: call Joshua, and present yourselves in the tabernacle of the congregation, that I may give him a charge. And Moses and Joshua went, and presented themselves in the tabernacle of the congregation. 

Moses also charged the Elders to rule and told them of there future.

Deu 31:28 Gather unto me all the elders of your tribes, and your officers, that I may speak these words in their ears, and call heaven and earth to record against them.

God chose Joshua and commissioned him to bring the people into the land that He promised them.

Jos 24:31 And Israel served the LORD all the days of Joshua, and all the days of the elders that overlived Joshua, and which had known all the works of the LORD, that he had done for Israel. 


After Joshua died the Elders carried on the leadership. 

When Israel needed guidance they called upon God and God directed them. 

Jdg 1:1 Now after the death of Joshua it came to pass, that the children of Israel asked the LORD, saying, Who shall go up for us against the Canaanites first, to fight against them? 


Isreal's Elders where the next commissioned to lead the people. 

God was suppose to be the Leader. They later wanted a King which got them into trouble because they rejected the Lord. (1 Samuel 8:7)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

To answer the thread. The Elders were capable.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The Hebrew Republic
founded on Self-government, under God
There are some 18th and 19th century works on this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> The Hebrew Republic
> founded on Self-government, under God
> There are some 18th and 19th century works on this.



The Contra Mundum _website_ has a great 19th century book called _The Hebrew Republic_ by E.C. Wines.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Wow. I didn't even know I _had_ a website!


----------



## Poimen

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Once again I thought I was getting booted and I was wondering who would suceed me.



Once again I was hoping that this was true and that I would replace you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Wow. I didn't even know I _had_ a website!


----------

